# annual council tax



## montegordo (Jan 11, 2011)

Can anyone help??

We have had an apartment in monte gordo for the past 4 years, each year my solictor that originally did the conveyancing in lagos contacts me and asks me to send so much money over to cover the council tax out there. This time she has asked for nearly 250 euros just to be our fiscal representive in order to pay the council tax. Surely this cant be right, can anyone help??


----------



## Alpha Lion (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Montegordo,

you must have some actives like bank accounts, insurances etc where the fiscal number is linked. We as couple are paying 167+VAT p.a. for Alconta fiscal rep, maybe worth changing.

Good luck.



A


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi we've been quoted the same amount - think I might have to start shopping around too - have just joined the forum and finding it useful already!


----------

